# Phrag Schroderae



## TDT (Jul 20, 2014)

Phrag Schroderae (caudatum x Sedenii)

I've had this plant for 5 years now and its a reliable bloomer. With the macro lens, you can really see the hairs around the staminode - look almost fuschia in color! I love the pink speckles contrasting the white inside the pouch.


----------



## eteson (Jul 20, 2014)

I love this hybrid. It was my first Phrag hybrid and it made me to fall in love with this genus. Yours is a very nice colored one!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 20, 2014)

Lots of nice spotting!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 20, 2014)

Lookin' great 
...whats with the little paph stowaway?


----------



## TDT (Jul 20, 2014)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Lookin' great
> ...whats with the little paph stowaway?



Haha, that's a Paph micranthum seedling that had no roots a couple of years ago. In desperation I stuck it into the layer of live moss growing on the top of the Phrag's media and they've been happy pot-mates since! The Paph is even putting out a new leaf!


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 20, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## OrchidIsa (Jul 20, 2014)

oh my my !!! Wonderful! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2014)

Lovely. I like the paler dorsal.


----------



## abax (Jul 21, 2014)

I like everything about this flower and I wish it lived at my house. On my
monitor, the pouch looks almost lavender pink.


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 21, 2014)

very nice flower and plant


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 21, 2014)

Great looking flower and plant.


----------



## Secundino (Jul 23, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Brabantia (Jul 25, 2014)

Very good flowering. I am cultivate 3 plants since more than five years... none have flowered. What's the trick? I fertilize these at 50 ppm each week (in spring and summer, less during winter) and they are near my Cattleyas which are blooming without problems. Having Phrag. caudatum in its genes I suppose it needs less water than a Phrag. besseae? Which substrate do you use?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice, thanks for sharing.



Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Lookin' great
> ...whats with the little paph stowaway?


Hehee, I saw that too.


----------



## TDT (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone.
Brabantia, my plant is in a mix including medium fir bark, charcoal, clay pellets and some chopped sphagnum. It sits in an inch or so of rainwater and doesn't have any trouble with being wet. I flush the pot with fresh rainwater every 2 - 4 weeks. It gets intermediate light, usually sitting on the floor in front of my plant stand, probably 12 inches from the lower shelf's 2 T5 bulbs. This is in my living room, so it gets intermediate temperatures: daytime 21-22C, nights maybe 16C, usually higher than that.


----------



## Brabantia (Jul 26, 2014)

TDT said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Brabantia, my plant is in a mix including medium fir bark, charcoal, clay pellets and some chopped sphagnum. It sits in an inch or so of rainwater and doesn't have any trouble with being wet. I flush the pot with fresh rainwater every 2 - 4 weeks. It gets intermediate light, usually sitting on the floor in front of my plant stand, probably 12 inches from the lower shelf's 2 T5 bulbs. This is in my living room, so it gets intermediate temperatures: daytime 21-22C, nights maybe 16C, usually higher than that.


Thanks TDT for your comments, I will try by leaving a water level at its feets.
And about your fertiliser regime...?


----------



## TDT (Jul 26, 2014)

50ppm or lower K-Lite in rainwater in winter, 50-75ppm in summer. I've been using K-Lite for about a year now, used MSU before that. I do try to repot every year or two as well.


----------



## Brabantia (Jul 26, 2014)

TDT said:


> 50ppm or lower K-Lite in rainwater in winter, 50-75ppm in summer. I've been using K-Lite for about a year now, used MSU before that. I do try to repot every year or two as well.


Thank you, but.... 50-75 ppm KLite, is it total salts or 50-75 ppm of nitrogen or a lecture with a TDS meter?


----------



## TDT (Jul 26, 2014)

That's 50ppm N.


----------



## Brabantia (Jul 27, 2014)

TDT said:


> That's 50ppm N.


Ok and thank you for this exchange of informations. 50 ppm N 1x par week it is also what I use. The problem is not the fertilisation.


----------



## TDT (Jul 27, 2014)

I usually take my Phrags outside for the summer when nighttime temperatures are staying above 10C. They go to a spot on the north side of house where they get direct morning sun for 3-4 hours, then bright shade. Daytime highs can be 15-35C. I give them a lot of water when they're outside. Drenching them with rainwater in the morning, then again with tap water from the garden hose in the late afternoon. They really love their summer holiday. This year they're house bound because of some construction we're doing. I think the fresh air, more water, and diurnal temperature fluctuations help them flower. Having said that though, four of them are currently flowering despite staying inside this year......


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 27, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## Brabantia (Jul 27, 2014)

TDT said:


> I usually take my Phrags outside for the summer when nighttime temperatures are staying above 10C. They go to a spot on the north side of house where they get direct morning sun for 3-4 hours, then bright shade. Daytime highs can be 15-35C. I give them a lot of water when they're outside. Drenching them with rainwater in the morning, then again with tap water from the garden hose in the late afternoon. They really love their summer holiday. This year they're house bound because of some construction we're doing. I think the fresh air, more water, and diurnal temperature fluctuations help them flower. Having said that though, four of them are currently flowering despite staying inside this year......


I see that you have the same temperature conditions as here in Belgium. Since your last message one of my Phrag schroederea is already outside. Actually we have 25°C .


----------



## TDT (Jul 27, 2014)

Good luck! Enjoy your summer! I know ours is far too short!


----------



## troy (Jan 8, 2016)

You forgot to take off the dead leaves!!! I know this post is old!!! But This phrag looks like kovachii x caudatum, is your phrag posted here consistent in blooming with all the other same crosses?


----------

